# Movibg to HK for 3-6 Months



## Alaksuleiel (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello there!
My husband has been advised to organise passports, but not given dates yet!

I assume we will be there from March to June or March to September.

I am not sure yet exactly where we will be, I think I am just posting this to say hi, not for advice quite yet  

Once I have dates and an area I will be overflowing with questions!

Alaksuleiel


----------



## Alaksuleiel (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh no, I can't edit the title


----------

